# Sci Mx Lean grow MRF



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Is anyone else on this stuff..? Tesco have just opened a supplement center in the store and there is an awesome offer of 20% off everything if you have a gym card! Anyway, I went and bought my second 5kg of this stuff, it's seriously the best protein drink i have ever had.

It's thick, is not too sweet, and mixes incredibly with two or three circles with a fork. Add a tablespoon of peanut butter and it's seriously the best shake ever! I've been on supplments for about 3 years now and I've tried all sorts, but this stuff really is awesome.

this isn't a sponsor plug, by the way, it's just an honest plug from someone who is likes a nice product!


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

good stuff mate


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

Indeed, tried to make protein bars with it today...

didn't work

at all

will be recycling the gooey mess in the fridge tomorrow!


----------



## saidtomyself (May 17, 2006)

The choc cream flavour is real nice, been using it for a few months now, decent results, good product.


----------



## gbone (Nov 3, 2008)

I think scimx is the new company name for USN and their vanilla creme whey is phenomenal even mixed with water its creamy and really vanilla tasting ,best ever.Same with the pro plus MRP got some buy one get one free the other week

I assume lean grow is a weight gainer not what I need at the mo but sci mx/USN is good stuff

At the minute I am stuck with ON gold honestly its like pee,im not buying it again on clearance I am sticking to sci mx


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

A few of the directors of USN broke away and formed Sci-MX and their flavouring systems differ to those of the current USN range.

Have to agree that the flavours are amazing, strawberry, vanilla, choc mint and choc are all lush.

If anyone wants a sample of Sci-MX Whey or Omni-MX , paypal me £0.75 to cover postage.

They are individual sample in a foil wrapper.

Cheers

Jeff


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm buying the 5kg tubs, which have a lage bag of vanilla, strawberry, and chocolate. They are great because just as you are getting bored you hit another flavour. The choc is awesome, two scoops with some peanut butter and honestly... it's better than a Maccy D's milkshake (and I used to luuurve them before the diet kicked in)!

It's been cheat night tonight and I went out to a restaurant and then ate half a choc orange... Awesome!


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

How much was the 5kg tub mate?


----------



## razzaefc (Oct 9, 2008)

i bought a 2kg tub at the weekend, it was my first protein shake, and its tastes lovly,the fella told me it tasted like a maccies shake and he was right

now to see if i get the results


----------



## GotWhey (Jul 17, 2007)

The results should come nicely for you too mate...Good quality protein blend + carb source. The test is great as well..I was always a Reflex Instant Mass fan until I tried Sci-MX!


----------



## Xtrainer (Sep 4, 2008)

I paid £42 for 5kg, but there was an introductory offer on, it's normally 70!!! I don't know if I would pay that, just on principle, but i would definitely stick with them if I could. I'm coming to the end of a BSN stack (NO xplode was good, nitrix great for convenience, cell mass nice for some post workout creatine) and the syntha 6 - although quite smooth - was nowhere near as good as these.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

My local shop sells it for £45.


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Its good to hear that you guys are likeing Sci-mx i do think this company are going to be the best selling company along side USN alot of our customers are repeat ordering from us saying its the taste thats doing for them.

But if you can get it £42 for 5kg that is a cracking deal even we cant match that price on single units

All the best

matt


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

I use this and agree it tastes really nice, but I struggle to mix it (with water) so it's not lumpy! I just neck it anyway, but is there a trick to using a hand-held shaker that I'm not getting?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Wonder if you can get this offer fromt here online site too?

SD


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah mate agree great product was using it 2x a day when I was on my Personal Training diploma and it did the trick, always had plenty of energy and stayed lean while building !

Glad someone else loves it


----------

